# Toshiba computer problems



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Have had this lap top for about 2 years now and have had other brands in the past. Usually works..OK...but, now it skips back and forth between sites I have never been on and can not get onto the "world"web site just the "e" web site. I'm not real good with computers so can anyone help me with this ???


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Helena said:


> Have had this lap top for about 2 years now and have had other brands in the past. Usually works..OK...but, now it skips back and forth between sites I have never been on and can not get onto the "world"web site just the "e" web site. I'm not real good with computers so can anyone help me with this ???


Can you explain this part of your statement please: can not get onto the "world"web site just the "e" web site.

I'm assuming the 'e' is Internet Explorer??
Is the 'world' Firefox?


What happens when you try, whats the exact error message?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Try scanning your system for malware. Try adaware or malwarebytes.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

for some reason the circle I called the "world" came back to me...it's a miracle...nd forth on sites is a mystery still...


----------

